

PayPal now offering micropayments - benhoyt
http://www.paypal.com/IntegrationCenter/ic_micropayments.html

======
bcl
Is this really micropayments? I've always thought that the goal of
micropayments were fractions of a cent.

~~~
Oompa
Micropayments like the things coming to video games, where you pay $3, and you
get access to a certain weapon or accessory.

~~~
swolchok
Oh, you mean minipayments.

------
weaksauce
What I really want to know is why there are no micropayments currently? Is it
just greed on the providers side or some kind of technical limitation? I am
not trying to be inflamatory but I am genuinely curious what is holding this
back.

~~~
sethg
Daniel Davies once pointed out that much of the cost of maintaining the
credit-card payment infrastructure scales by number of transactions, not their
dollar value. It costs just as much for the issuer to process a dispute over a
$1 charge as for a $100 charge.

------
ckinnan
Helpful submission, but this pricing tier has been available for years.

------
ComputerGuru
They need to merge the two.... I mean, they spell it out: you're allowed to
use 2 separate accounts, one that's cheaper for < $12 and one that's cheaper
for > $12.

Obviously they make big money off of payments in the wrong bracket going to
the wrong account, but the honest way of doing it and making it work would be
to just choose the correct commission rate based on the value of the purchase
(donation) made.

------
fuzzmeister
I'm pretty sure PayPal has had micropayments for a while - I remember
registering a separate micropayment-rate account at least a year ago.

